# mine hybrid track plan



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

this is my planned hybrid track layout.the outer max. dimensions are 20'x10'.the track consists of tomy-afx,tyco(the mountain section on the lower right)and a hand routered section on the left.the scenery will be foam insulation board and the track will be countersunk.the track starts at the inner routered kurve and rises at the outer,climbing continuosly up the straight and leveling out at the inner 6"rad. hairpin,2.5'-3' up above "ground level".in the middle of the 9"rad h-pin, the track begins to descend to g-level at the banking.down the chute to the "esses" where there will be a slight rise and a crossing bridge leading to the start und zeil.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

thanx AFX, i'm no artist,just nuts!i hope to start in early fall(der earlier der better)!i gather buy your handle that you are a fellow devotee of the mag/x-traction chassis;cant wait to slide one of my porschees through the wide kurves!!


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

That kinda looks like Vargo ....


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

vargo north dakota?hee hee hee.what or where is that?


----------

